# Backcountry Safety Info & Links



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I would like to pardon my actions on this site with a free offering of information, training partner and willingness to share my stashes to you all.

I love to ski and I love to come home safe, here is some quick links to some good sites with further information on how to do that....

please share what you know as well, once this thread gets going I will add some personal stories of the back country as well, be safe, practice your skills and trust your partners 

Teton Gravity Research - Snow Lab - Snow Reports, Weather Conditions, Avalanche Saftey, Snow Alerts and Ski Resort News

Avalanche.org - Home Page


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

Lots of good weather and avalanche links here: Resources | Friends of Berthoud Pass


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

*NICE!*

SWEET!! Good info for sure!! I would love to hear some BC stories, or even hook up sometime, share some turns, and keep the stories coming!!! Ha Haaa!! We even have some freshies here in the BIG CO to compliment the discussion!! :mrgreen:

Thanks for sharing!!

Cheers!!

-Nick


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

The Monarch backcountry is starting to come in. I spent the day out Tuesday and found a variety of conditions, most of which were sketchy at best. Lots of fracture lines, lots of woomphing, and a little bit of snow movement + evidence of BIG previous slides...but we still managed to get some really good turns.
When we came up on our second run, and the line I had planned to ski we saw this crown:








It ran over the next roll through the chutes all the way down to the lakes.
Here is one of the "Big Boys" on Taco, it is hard to get a feel for the vertical from a picture but I estimate it at 100':









I usually get my backcountry forecasts from the CAIC: CAIC: Colorado Avalanche Information Center
and from my own observations.


----------

